# Incredible MNF win for Dallas Cowboys!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

That was an AMAZING game! I'm glad I got a chance to watch that! One off the best MNF games of alllllllllllll time!!!!

Rookie Nick Folk nailed a 53-yard FG (*not once, but twice*) with :02 to play Monday night to keep Dallas unbeaten with a 25-24 victory in Buffalo -- despite Tony Romo's *five* interceptions

Cowboys overcome Romo's INTs, rally in final seconds to stun Bills
--------------
ORCHARD PARK, N.Y. (AP) -- Tony Romo is nothing if not resilient. And because he didn't let four interceptions in the first half, two returned for touchdowns, destroy his night, the Dallas Cowboys pulled off a stunning comeback victory.

The Cowboys scored nine points in the final 20 seconds Monday night, with Nick Folk's 53-yard field goal as time expired giving them an improbable 25-24 win over the Buffalo Bills.

Romo, after being intercepted five times and also losing a fumble, drove Dallas (5-0) 80 yards and hit Patrick Crayton with a 4-yard TD pass with 20 seconds remaining. The 2-point conversion try failed when Jabari Greer stripped Terrell Owens of the ball in the end zone.

But Nathan Jones recovered the onside kick and after two completions, Folk nailed his fourth field goal, shocking the sellout crowd that came to celebrate the first Monday night home game for Buffalo (1-4) in 13 years.

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It was one of the best NFL games that I have watched in a LONG time...

I was on the edge of my chair almost the entire game and I am still in awe.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Yep Awesome game! It's too bad the Bills lost but great to see the look on Jerry Jones face when TO dropped the 2 pt. conversion.

The silver bullets were going down good last night!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A good game for sure, boy did the Bills choke.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Best game of the year so far!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It was really tough the last minute because the Indians were also stomping on the Yankees at exactly the same time. :beer:

I felt sorry for Buffalo,but they were not the best team.....how can you have 6 turnovers with 2 run in for touchdowns,plus a kick-off run back and still win? :eyeroll:

Next week's game between Dallas and New England should be a good one.


----------

